# Steelhead Seminar Aug.29th



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I will be giving a Pre Fall Steelhead Seminar at the Twinsburg Gander Mountain on Aug. 29th 2009 at 6 p.m.. Its a Seminar for beginners using spinning gear, but all is welcomed. I will be discussing the differant gear and baits that I use, and how I use them to catch Steelhead, plus a couple little tips and tricks that may help you have more hook up's. I will also have a video on how to read and what to look for on the river, gotta camcorder this time. Every time i use there vcr, it never works!!!LOL
And I will also be showcasing floats by Joe Montello of www.fishonfloats.blogspot.com and hand made float rods and handles by one of my good friends and a member of OGF, GobyOneGnoby. Im aslo trying to get someone from ODNR to come talk about the stockings and the VHS desease.
If you have any quetions, please feel free to contact me.
Thanks and hope to see you there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Will the guy that brought the jerky to the Sheffield Gander be attending? And if attending, will he be bringing more jerky? lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I think that was Oneleggedjosh at the sheffield store seminar, those were some GOOD deer jerky. I mite just have to buy some and have them there!!!LOL


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerky!!! I'm in!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Not sure what I have going that day, but I may attend.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i'm gona try to make it, but i'm not sure what my schedule will be like at that time


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hope to c u all there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Will there be any surprise guest speakers?


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

im in. i forgot most of what i learned last year. hah


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Will there be any surprise guest speakers?


Im still trying to get someone from odnr about the VHS


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

ParmaBass said:


> Will the guy that brought the jerky to the Sheffield Gander be attending? And if attending, will he be bringing more jerky? lol


Yeah, that was me. I cant make it to this one though. People sure must love my jerky if yall are still talking about it a year later!

Have fun boys.......................OLJ


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

count me in as well - need to re-learn everything from last year


----------



## fade2black (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going. Never been steelhead fishing, so this is exactly what I need!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

you guys really gotta check out these handles and rods made by Steve, there sweet!


----------



## fade2black (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Bob, first thanks for doing this. Second, how long do these usually last?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

2-3 hours. i have till they close so prob.........2-3 hours LOL if you get bored or need to leave, just get up and head out. But ill try not to bore people to much. LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well I have gotten a couple calls asking if i will ever have a on the water seminar. So I will have a free raffle and a sign up sheet at the door for those who would like to come to a live seminar on the water. Will be in mid-end of oct. at a selected site.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you gonna take people to your honey holes or you just taking guys along to help watch little Bob?

Seriously though, that sounds like it would be a fun time!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a good hole in mind on the grand! no one needs to watch SHB jr. i got a cooler hes going to be floating in. LOLOL


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure the Grand! Its probably one of those hike 5 miles to holes that us "old" guys could never make it to! LOL!!! Floating in a cooler huh. Wouldn't that make him SHBber jr?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I've flyfished for steelhead for 10+ years but I've never used a spinning rod.

I may have to attend and learn something new.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Coot, half of the stuff i use on spinning rod is flies!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Coot, half of the stuff i use on spinning rod is flies!



LOL

Then why don't you use a fly rod ?

BTW: You should ask a Moderator to copy this thread over to the steelhead forum.

I hope to be at your seminar


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Then why don't you use a fly rod ?

Because i use my noodle rod as a fly rod when nothing else seems to work!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, I checked the gander mtn websight about a week ago and it said there were no seminars for twinsburg. I should be able to make this one.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw a post by Ruminator in the "STEELHEAD" section that said Bob had to cancel tonight's seminar. 

Good luck Dee! (Bob too!)


----------

